# Goldens born in May 2013



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

At 3 weeks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread! I've been reading the posts on this forum for weeks while waiting to pick up my furry baby Thor. He was born May 8 and we get him Monday! Here's a picture of him when we first met him at the breeder's house at a little over 3 weeks. My so. Is holding him










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

Aww he is adorable! Lucky..I still have 2 weeks.


----------



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there! My Gibson was born May 7th and we brought him home at 7 weeks ( a little earlier the most but still in the acceptable range). We've had him for just over a week and he is already ringing the bell to go out. We have to be watching him non-stop but, sure enough, he gets up, goes to the door nudges the bells with his nose and immediately goes when he gets outside. He has done this 4 or 5 times now. It may just be a fluke but I think he's getting it! Or maybe we humans are trained  I'm tired and my house is messy but we love him so much. Thor looks like a handsome fellow and I can't wait to see Kiki. Thanks for starting the thread.


----------



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

Here are some pics.

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Ekinde said:


> Here are some pics.
> 
> View attachment 218506
> 
> ...


Awwwe, he looks so dark in the second photo!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Our little boy was born May 17th. We will be meeting him tomorrow for the first time(the litter was 7 weeks yesterday, but we weren't able to get there last week which was the earliest that the breeder wants outside visitors). We won't be bringing our boy home for another two weeks, our breeder prefers that they don't leave before 9 weeks....bummer! Can't wait to post more pictures, but I believe this one may be the choice.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

How cute they are! My 5 year old and I went shopping for kiki today..we have eveething ready...just need the dog now..lol. we ended up geeting an ex-pen too. Did you all get an ex-pen? I initially wasn't but after all the reading I have done I thought it was a good idea. 

Didn't think it would be so expensive. .... especially because my son wanted so many toys and treats for kiki! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Haven't gotten an ex-pen yet, not sure which route we're taking yet, crate, ex-pen or confinement. We've always done confinement OK n a small area so that will most likely be our route again.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

artnlibsmom - Oh what a sweet little fur ball! 

I did not get an x-pen but I bet it's a good idea. We have our kitchen gated off but the kitchen chairs are in danger of being chewed! He is starting to be o.k. in his crate while we have dinner as long as he has a kong or something to chew. And yes I should buy stock in PetSmart. I think their value has gone way up since we started shopping for Gibson


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

Congrats everyone on your new little pups! They're all beautiful!
My story is a little unconventional....we lost our 11 yr old goldie Penny to cancer in Sept 2012. We had her since she was 9wks old and she traveled every where with us since my husband is in the Army. From Washington State to Germany to Idaho, back to Germany and then finally to Georgia. Going through our tragic loss and mourning period we decided to contact our original breeder, 'Gracious Goldens', in Washington. Sue Lusa was more than willing to work with us and she was expecting a winter litter, but unfortunately the pups got absorbed. Finally there was a successful spring breeding (pups born May 16) and Sue selected a wonderful girl for us. Our girl will take a 4.5hr flight and arrive in Atlanta next Saturday if all goes well. I don't like the process of shipping a puppy, but we did ship Penny (as young as 12wks.) back and forth to Europe and she fared just fine. Other than the flight and not meeting the pup first, I feel very comfortable and lucky to be receiving another golden from this trustworthy breeder who cares about improving the breed standard and has beautiful, healthy dogs with great temperaments.
I'm excited, yet nervous at acquiring another puppy. I have 5 & 7 yr old boys, so I've got to really reinforce training with them also. This process is bittersweet really and I've shed many tears again recently. No one will ever replace our Penny-girl, but this new little pup will help to heal our hearts and she has big paws to fill for sure
I look forward to seeing everyone's pups grow and sharing the joys and trials of raising them!
BTW-We're about 99% sure her name will be 'Tilly', but when we meet her that may change.


----------



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

Congratulations ginab. I know how hard it is to say goodbye to a dog. Nothing ever replaces our pets but a puppy sure brings a lot of happiness (and chaos) to fill the void a little. She's adorable.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice and Gramma

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

congrats to all of you with new puppies coming home this month.


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

Artnlibsmom-
Justice looks so sweet. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 25, 2013)

Our little guy was born on May 23rd


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

Welcome! 
Tycho is an adorable little boy! Did you already pick him up?


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

So glad this thread was started! We'll be picking up our girl, Eleanor, tomorrow night. She was born on May 11th. I'm very excited, but also a bit nervous. I remember how much work puppies are . Eleanor will have a big brother - our 2 year old golden, Beckett. We can't wait to get her home! Here are some pictures from yesterday...


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

:wave:WendyO-
Welcome and congrats on Eleanor! I look forward to watching her grow along with my pup.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for posting pictures, can't wait to pick our boy Justice up. Upon meeting the breeder ( since were local), she will allow us to pick up our boy next week which is 8 weeks rather than her customary 9 weeks. All of her other mommies and daddies are travelling further so they will take their new babies at 9 weeks. Once home our boy will be introduced (slowly and with supervision) to his big brother Artemis. I will OVERWHELM you with photos!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

So glad you get to p/u Justice sooner rather than later. I look forward to you bombarding us with pics


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

I love looking at all of these wonderful pictures. Can't wait to pick up kiki. I will post many pics as soon as we get her.


----------



## LuKrown (Jun 11, 2013)

Our girl was born on 30 May - so she only just makes it onto this thread  I've visited her twice so far an am going again tomorrow  she's coming home on 8 August (we're going overseas so the breeder is keeping her for us for 2 extra weeks).






These pics were her (or her sister - there are four girls and we are not yet sure which one will be ours) when she was five weeks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Artnlibsmom said:


> Thanks everyone for posting pictures, can't wait to pick our boy Justice up. Upon meeting the breeder ( since were local), she will allow us to pick up our boy next week which is 8 weeks rather than her customary 9 weeks. All of her other mommies and daddies are travelling further so they will take their new babies at 9 weeks. Once home our boy will be introduced (slowly and with supervision) to his big brother Artemis. I will OVERWHELM you with photos!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I may need some advice on having two goldens at once. Years ago when we got our first golden, we had a 5 year old pomeranian/maltese mix. At that time I never gave a second thought to introducing a second dog into our family. We just brought Sophie (GR) home and Kaylee adjusted. Ignorance was bliss, I guess. Now I worry about bringing Eleanor home and disrupting Beckett's whole world. I feel similar to how I felt when I brought my second child home. I know it will all work itself out, but unfortunately, I'm a worrier. I'm a mom...it comes with the territory .


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

WendyO said:


> I may need some advice on having two goldens at once. Years ago when we got our first golden, we had a 5 year old pomeranian/maltese mix. At that time I never gave a second thought to introducing a second dog into our family. We just brought Sophie (GR) home and Kaylee adjusted. Ignorance was bliss, I guess. Now I worry about bringing Eleanor home and disrupting Beckett's whole world. I feel similar to how I felt when I brought my second child home. I know it will all work itself out, but unfortunately, I'm a worrier. I'm a mom...it comes with the territory .


We'll learn it together. Our last two Artemis, we still have, and his half sister (my bridge girl Liberty)were only two days apart and came home together. Last time we had to introduce was in 93 when we brought home our first golden, and he had to be introduced to our shepherd cross back then. All went well, but my DH worked from home back then so he was always right there. This time will be different, hence a crate for the first time ever!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tycho (Jun 25, 2013)

We bring Tycho home this weekend


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Tycho said:


> We bring Tycho home this weekend


Yay...so exciting!


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

Tycho said:


> We bring Tycho home this weekend


Super exciting..we still have 1 1/2 weeks to go..this is driving me crazy :bowl:


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Artnlibsmom said:


> We'll learn it together. Our last two Artemis, we still have, and his half sister (my bridge girl Liberty)were only two days apart and came home together. Last time we had to introduce was in 93 when we brought home our first golden, and he had to be introduced to our shepherd cross back then. All went well, but my DH worked from home back then so he was always right there. This time will be different, hence a crate for the first time ever!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We will be using crates as well. Beckett has had a crate since we brought him home over two years ago. I thought it would be something that we could eventually put away, but he still loves it. Most nights he sleeps in there (with the door open). He also goes in there during the day at various times when he wants to chill. We put him in the crate occasionally when we have guests over and I'm unsure if they like big, energetic, enthusiastic, hairy, people-loving dogs . I simply tell him to go in his "house". He runs right in and lays down. Beckett's crate is in our bedroom and we're currently trying to figure out how we're going to fit Eleanor's crate in there as well (the bedroom is quite small). That will be tonight's project since we're bringing her home tomorrow :doh:.


----------



## mpfennin (Jul 2, 2013)

Dakota was born may 3 and we picked her up at 7 weeks! She is a handful but her potty training is going well and she loves her crate! 
Getting bigger already!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Dakota is a doll!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

WendyO, can't wait to see pictures of your new sweetheart. So exciting that tomorrow is finally the day. I will be watching for updated posts!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Aww...Dakota is adorable! I'm glad to hear that her potty and crate training are going well.


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

*Our new girl Penny*

Hi! 

Our new baby girl Penny was born on May 8th! We brought her home on Friday night.

She crys a good bit when it is crate time at night but I stuck it out last night and she did settle down finally.

No accidents in the crate and only two in the house so far - more from our not being 100% on top of her and still getting used to the puppy stage again.

We just love her so much already - while our hearts are still so sad and missing our Max.

Looking forward to sharing the growing stages with you all.

All of your pups are just precious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Penny is a cutie pie! Congratulations! I understand missing your Max while falling in love with your new baby. I was in a similar situation when I got Beckett. I was always thinking of my bridge girl, Sophie, and remembering when she was learning to walk on a leash, what her favorite toys were, etc. I spent alot of time crying, but Beckett helped put my heart back together again. I still think of Sophie (so often) and I miss her so much, but I don't cry (at least not every time I think about her - although I'm fighting tears as I write about her). Hugs to you as your sweet Penny helps to ease your pain. I'm sure Max is smiling - all goldens want is to make their humans happy


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

awww Penny is adorable. I haven't seen my kiki since she was 3 weeks...I hope she looks as precious


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

Here is Kiki at 6 weeks, today, I was so excited when I got these on my phone from the breeder!!! :headbang2.


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

Awww...Kiki is so cute! Not too much longer until she's all yours


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

ginab said:


> Awww...Kiki is so cute! Not too much longer until she's all yours


Yes! The breeder said I can bring her home at 7 1/2 weeks!! So late next week. I am super excited and scared!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Yay Kiki's coming home!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Well shoot, I started a thread for Pearl, and I should have just posted here! Such a long story, I'll link it it tomorrow. WendyO don't worry. The first couple of days Lila was not happy with Pearl, but they are becoming fast friends. Lila was pretty vocal and it took me two days to see that she was just setting boundaries. As Pearl learned those, Lila was nicer and nicer and them those boundaries started to drop. Pearl's jumping all over her now! She was born May 6 and she is 9 weeks and a day old. I've got a kiddie pool for her that has just a tiny bit of water and today she learned how to use the big dog door by herself. Wow they change quickly. Congrats everyone!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

Pearl and lila are adorable! Lila looks so big compared to mi Kiki who is 6 weeks. I can see now how everyone says they grow so fast. I wish they remain this small for longer periods. Please keep us posted on her progress. I love this website and I will be a new dog owner, ever, and I learn sooo much from everyone here. Thanks. :wave:


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm going to start my own puppy journal, maybe a blog but pretty much for my own use. I've tried paper puppy journals but get tired of hand-writing.

Pearl loves Kale!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Shoot, forgot photo









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

Cute. What fruits and veggies..or other human food is ok to give to dogs?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

kiki said:


> Cute. What fruits and veggies..or other human food is ok to give to dogs?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We give our dogs nearly any vegetable that they will eat. But not onions or grapes, and you really need to know your dog. Most information says not to give dogs apples, peaches, broccoli, and others, but at least Hazel always loved those. While the pup is young we'll be very careful. I haven't put a lot of stock in the lists that say what plants are toxic to dogs, if you read enough of them everything looks toxic. Even potato, which is a big ingredient in many dog foods. I recommend you research it yourself, and watch anytime you introduce a new food to make sure if it agrees with them. Our breeder for Hazel and Lila fed them vegetables from a very young age, and encouraged us to do the same. So we did, and they became beggars at meal prep vs the table LOL!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Pearl and Lila are gorgeous! Love the frog leg photo of Pearl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> Well shoot, I started a thread for Pearl, and I should have just posted here! Such a long story, I'll link it it tomorrow. WendyO don't worry. The first couple of days Lila was not happy with Pearl, but they are becoming fast friends. Lila was pretty vocal and it took me two days to see that she was just setting boundaries. As Pearl learned those, Lila was nicer and nicer and them those boundaries started to drop. Pearl's jumping all over her now! She was born May 6 and she is 9 weeks and a day old. I've got a kiddie pool for her that has just a tiny bit of water and today she learned how to use the big dog door by herself. Wow they change quickly. Congrats everyone!
> 
> View attachment 221746
> View attachment 221754
> ...


Oh my goodness!! Pearl and Lila are so pretty...and I love their names!! Also, thanks for the reassurance. I really need it right now. We brought Eleanor home last night and its been a bit hectic around here. Beckett isn't sure what to think. He seems to be very nervous and can't seem to settle down. When ever Eleanor comes near him he jumps/runs away. He seems to want to play with her (he play bows to her) but he also seems to understand that he could hurt her. So...he runs away. He only growled once when she jumped on his head. We have all been reassuring him and letting him know that he's been a good boy, but he can't settle down. He only lays down when Eleanor is in her crate or sleeping.

Eleanor has been pretty good, but I'm exhausted! She was up three times during the night to potty and she cried/howled/barked every time she was put back in her crate. The good news is there were no accidents in the crate. Today there have been a couple of accidents in the house, but she seems to be getting the idea. She already knows that when I say"good girl" there is usually a treat involved . I haven't sat down much at all...every time she sleeps, I try to get the laundry done, mop the kitchen floor, etc. Today has already been better than yesterday so I anticipate that every day will get a bit better! In spite of the exhaustion and all the work, we are thrilled to have her home and we love her to pieces!


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, and here's a quick picture. I'll post more later,


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a little angel! 

I can relate to your exhaustion, although we are lucky Pearl makes it through the night. Well at least until 4 AMish and my hubby takes care of her then. He's such a good dad! I get up with her at 6AM. I haven't been a person that gets up that early in a LONG time. So I should just try to go to bed early, right? Nah, not with a puppy......I haven't even had the time to start my puppy journal, wanting to do that on the computer where it is easy to type fast. I might go take a nap!

Beckett is going to be having so much fun in a week 

Here's the link to my thread. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/195330-pearlila.html

I love the name Elanore. We've had Stella, gladys, Hazel, Lila, and now Pearl.


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Things are getting better. Last night Eleanor was so tired that she went into her crate at 10 pm and didn't make a peep until 4:30 am! YAY! We took her out and she did her business and then put her back in her crate. She cried/howled for about 5 minutes (although it feels like hours) and she went back to sleep until about 6. It was a huge improvement from the night before!

Today Beckett has been trying to engage her in play, but she's a bit scared. He's so much bigger and stronger - it makes me nervous as well. He's very gentle, but he can fit her whole head in his mouth! They're trying to figure it out . Now they're sleeping...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Aw that is great! We had our first pee-free day yesterday! She did not pee in the house once! Now to just get through the evening, I hope I didn't jinx myself. The little stinker found some mushrooms growing in the law. Now keep in mind this part of the lawn is AFRICA hot, dry as a bone and we can't really even keep it green. This is western Montana, semi arid desert. What the heck are mushrooms doing growing there, and they weren't even growing they were just little shriveled things? Boy did she love those, once I realized what she was doing I started pulling them up until she found no more. I will have to keep an eye on that spot. Unfortunately our vet told us that we should make her vomit, poor little puppy puking! She did not like getting the hydrogen peroxide, but she was really excited when a bunch of food appeared before her :doh:. So we had to make her throw up again, which was good because there was more in her tummy. Poor pup, but she got over it really really quick. 

Our vet told us that since there is very little parvo here (none in 2-3 years) we should be fine taking walks as long as we avoid urban areas where dogs tend to roam - playgrounds, schools, that sort of thing. So we're going to go for the world's shortest walk tomorrow morning, a small piece of public land by our house that hardly anybody goes to. I'll just keep my eye out for other dog poop. We also went to Lowes this morning and she was thrilled to be marching all around!


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

I'm so excited and anxious to be reading your new adventures with your pups! We get to pick up our little girl on Saturday morning. I'm sure...as time allows...that I will bombard you all with pics and advice. I'm excited to share in the growth of our pups together:bowl:


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl swam this morning!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=3048426#post3048426

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Awww...great pictures of Pearl swimming! I can't believe the little stinker ate a mushroom. It happens so quick. If I'm not paying attention even for a moment, Eleanor has a stick/rock/leave/weed, etc. in her mouth. They're like little vacuums


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

*Meet Tilly*

Here's Tilly...8 weeks and 2 days old. She took a 4 hour flight and arrived to us this morning. Then endured a 2 hr. drive home. She's been a real trooper. She's been very gentle with her mouthing and overall just a sweetheart. Fingers-crossed that our first evening goes smoothly because we're all exhausted:uhoh:


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a little angel! How lucky for your boys to have their very own golden to grow up with 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

She's a doll...congratulations! I have my fingers crossed that tonight goes well. I love the name Tilly!


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh...Tilly is a cuttie!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Tomorrow 9AM, Justice comes home! Our boy Artemis is in for a surprise........

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Aren't golden puppy grunts the sound of the universe singing?!?!?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl update over here

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=3060594#post3060594

How are the rest of the May babies doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

*2 nights down...*

So we've survived our first couple of nights. Night #1 Tilly started crying, howling and barking when we put her in her crate to go to bed. My husband and I layed there giggling because she was getting louder & louder. But luckily that only lasted about 5 mins. She woke us every 90mins to go outside and then would attempt the same dramatics after she was closed in her kennel.
Night #2 Tilly whined for a total of 10 seconds after going to bed. She woke me (hubby has an early work day) again about every 90mins, but there were a couple times she waited 2 hours between potty breaks. And there was no whining when she went back in her crate. 
Sounds like progress to me!!
Only one pee accident the 1st day, but I watch her like a hawk. I always take her out once she wakes up from a nap and I also set a timer to help remind me at other times too.
It's been 12 yrs...I forgot how exhausting puppyhood is:bowl:

How are other pups doing?


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice came home yesterday morning. For the ride home (along our very curvy Route 6) he lost his breakfast, poor boy. But was much more comfortable riding after that. We stopped once for a potty break although the ride was only just over an hour home. He immediately took care of business. So far, (as ginab above states, we've watched him like a hawk), no accidents inside. We've gone out after meals, naps and playtime and found a spot that has been designated Justice's business zone. He pees every time we take him out. And each time after meals he's pooped in his business zone. We have two crates, one in the living room, one in the bedroom. He isn't very fond of the living room crate, as he gets put in when we are fixing dinner or can't watch him. He screams like a little girl throwing a temper tantrum....guess that's what he's doing! the bedroom crate has gone better. First time in last night he cried for about 5 minutes. Slept for 3 hours, out to pee. Back in crate, only a few seconds of whimpering. Slept another 3 hours, out to pee. Next time back in crate, few more seconds of the "woe is me" whimpering. Woke him up this am and he's SOOOO happy to be alive! He's gotten braver with Artemis, so he's walking up and bumping noses with him or laying beside him playing with Artie's tail. So far Artie has shown his teeth a couple of times, all during the times that Justice was considering taking the toy that Artie was playing with. Justice has been good at taking the hint and backing off so far. Lines were established pretty quickly yesterday, but this AM, the lines are already weakening as they laid together in the hall while I got ready for work this AM.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice's Gotcha Day!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Yay! My boy Justice got tired this evening and went into his crate ALL BY HIMSELF! Played right down and went to sleep. Yeehaw, maybe he's already adjusting to his crate!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Good for Justice- it is nice when they like their crate. 

Pearl's doing well, we did some dryland training on the raft. She helped with giving it a light cleaning. Or so she thought, since she cleaned up every treat that dropped from heaven in that magic boat! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Your pups are so incredibly cute! congratulations!
I have had Thor home for one week as of last night. He will be 10 weeks tomorrow. He has grown so much in only 7 days! I posted some pictures of him on another thread but I feel I need to put some here, so I will attach. He's very very sweet, AND also a handful. He's loads of fun, with all the typical puppy behaviors. We're working on training on his name, come, sit. He seems to recognize his name and comes when issued a command about 90% of the time. We just began working on sit this morning and he did amazing. In terms of housebreaking we just had our first 24 hours accident free so I'm hoping I can keep up the consistency until he totally gets it. 
My son (holding him in his early picture) has taken on a highly parental role to the puppy. My daughter came home for a few weeks from NY and she is crazy about him, too. It will be very helpful to have her home as well to lend a hand. It's unbelievable how much we already love him! Will keep updating periodically


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

Kiki's gatcha day is tomorrow!!!! So excited. .pictures to follow 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

kiki said:


> Kiki's gatcha day is tomorrow!!!! So excited. .pictures to follow
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Can't wait to see pictures of Kiki in her new home! So very exciting for you.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I didn't get an X pen but gated off the stairs which keeps him confined to my first floor. This is an open floor plan room so it's pretty easy to supervise. For now there is always someone in the room with him. I have been considering the X pen but I think we may not need it that much.


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello everyone...Kiki is now home and she is amazing. She slept all night the first night and last night she also slept ALL night! Goes to sleep around 9:30 and wakes up at 5am . She is great. She is not biting everything but I do keep an eye on her. She loves chasing my 3 and 5 year old all around the house. She is very sweet. I gave her a bath as soon as she got home on Wednesday and she didn't mind at all. She got her Doc check up yesterday and everything looked and sounded great. She is getting her Fecal Exam done tomorrow so crossing my finders that she is ok. :crossfing

Here is a picture of her the next morning after coming home...around 5am!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Awweeeee, welcome home Kiki! What a sweet little girl!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome Kiki! We have a cat named Keke, but likely pronounced the same. She thinks she is a dog, we call her our lab (black shorthaired) 

Here's an update on Pearl:
Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - View Single Post - PearLila

Thanks for reminding me Kiki, I need to give Pearl her first bath. Pretty much for practice. I don't want to use shampoo because I want to keep the puppy smell!


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

While I was training Kiki to Sit, she found out she has a tail and starting biting it :doh: That really made our training hard. She also had an accident inside the house :no:

I try uploading pictures directly from my phone but for some reason they don't attached...anyone else has this problem?


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

Movie night with kik 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

Relax after playtime and bath.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice following his big brother Artemis' lead....watchin' daddy eat supper.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

So is Artemis doing better with little Justice? It looks like it, and around food that's great!









PearLila sharing the bed while enjoying tendons.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

They're getting there, it's slow going. ...but at least its progress..... least


lhowemt said:


> So is Artemis doing better with little Justice? It looks like it, and around food that's great!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Art will get there, for sure.

Today's morning walk. Pearl likes swimming so much she has started bolting back to the truck/irrigation ditch, as soon as we turn around. Lots of work and training for off-leash life! I've started turning around and resuming the walk when she takes off running, it worked well this morning, keeps her guessing.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

Outside time with the boys and some ice for our hot weather. Kiki loves it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

Mopping has never been so fun!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl after swimming an rolling this morning. What a messy pup!









What is everyone doing for baths? She was loving the garden hose sprayer, even getting sprayed. Then I tried gently rinsing her off after one of these walks. No way! Now I need to make the sprayer fun again. Does everyone just pour water on them, with a pitcher, or what? I really want her to like sprayers. We had a lab who used to stand over sprinklers, she was really easy to keep cool.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Thor hated being bathed outdoors with the hose no matter how gentle the spray, even though he loves water play. He did better in a filled tub and then I did rinse him with the hand held shower and lukewarm water. He didn't hate it as much. I think that even if its hot out he just found the water too cold outside.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I've got a dog sprayer set up in one bathroom, so I may try a partially filled tub and turn down the water so the spray is gentle. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Love at first sight....big brother is his idol,

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yay! Getting closer. Soon his guard will be dropped and Justice will be hanging from Art's lip....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Yay! Getting closer. Soon his guard will be dropped and Justice will be hanging from Art's lip....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats what I'm waiting for, little by little they try to play.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice's fav spot

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl needs to stop growing! She is getting so big, nearly 20 lbs at 12.5 weeks. She loves to run along the deck looking through the slats to the patio
Down below. It's adorable!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sweet sisters. PearLila










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Artnlib how is Justice and art doing? I was just reading on another thread that you recently lost lib to cardiac hermangio- I am so sorry, that's what we lost Hazel to. You had 30 hours? That is so cruel. We had a week and a half and felt like a blink. Her tumor was inside her heart so she was dying from heart failure, it was blocking the
bloodflow. It's so sad to come upon our new babies this way, I hope thise two are doing well.

How are all our other May pups doing? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

lhowemt,
Yeah, Liberty was "fine" on Tuesday AM, very sick by Tuesday evening, gone by Thursday AM. I miss my baby so much. She wasn't quite 8. 

New little guy, Justice, is a holy terror, but sweet as can be! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice and Artemis chillin' in the camper

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

This is my beautiful Bella, I've had her for 2 weeks and getting on great.... Although her nightly 'zoomies' and biting are driving me crazy!!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cooper's Owner (Aug 8, 2013)

Haha great pictures! Good to see all the good looking goldens and fun to see all the differences! Cooper was born on May 10th, so that makes him 13 weeks old today! He's gotten so big in the past couples weeks but I'm excited to see him grow. He's definitely in that land shark stage of if it moves and/or has loose ends he'll be chewing on it. He's smart but loves to play dumb, most of the time when he knows he's supposed to get in his crate for the night!☺ He also loves to swim, he followed me into the pool when he was 8 weeks(I didn't notice) and hasn't stopped swimming since. But anyway here's my little rascal, Cooper!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

All these May babies are so adorable! My boy is also a land shark...he doesn't go anywhere with his mouth closed...I keep telling him that it's a good thing he's so darn cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Here's Justice's 12 week photo. Happy three months to Mommy's 'lil man!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

All may babies are so cute and growing so fast. Here is kiki at 10.5 wks and 11lbs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rhysmichael (Aug 10, 2013)

Got it wrong! Theres already one for may. Didnt see it earlier. My apologies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Menky (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm a first time pet owner and my Holden's roughly around 10 weeks according to her vet which makes her may born(she was imported and they always lie about the age on the passport) it's going great, housebreaking is hard. She's better with potty but pees indoors usually we are working on it. Also she bites all the time. Is this a good forum to get some advice? I have soo many questions! 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Somehow I missed the thread so here's my Cooper born on May 24th!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my gmmand, he looks so much like my Pearl! Light fluffy coat, darker mask, what a doll.

Menk- yes this forum is a great place to ask questions. Remember he is young, and when he pees inside ask yourself what you could have done differently. Watching for his needs and signals is very effective. Then suddenly one day, he'll not pee inside anymore! A combination of training and a larger bladder. 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rhysmichael (Aug 10, 2013)

Latest pics of our little Happy. She's born may 30. She's growing real fast and is bringing joy to everyone in the house. Accidents still happen but we are coping. Thanks for the posts. Big help for first timers like me. 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice is crashed for the night! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice cooling off his brain

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## barbm5 (Jul 30, 2013)

My Penny was born May 23! Here's her 12 week photo. Things are going pretty well, but we do have to keep her mouth busy with appropriate things
She's also getting more respectful of our 10 year old rescue - but it takes constant watching. I feel like a referee a lot of the time! 

Continued good luck to all you May babies and your families!


----------



## ashhleigh2013 (Aug 17, 2013)

Our pup Ollie was born on 12th May he is 14weeks today and chewing/biting like crazy. He has been fully house broken for about 4weeks now with no accidents! Ive added a pic of Ollie at 8weeks and today at 14weeks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Wow, amazing how fast these guys are growing! I was just comparing pictures of Justice from the first day he came home and tonight. 

Eight weeks








13 weeks








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Same here! This is Thor at 14 weeks















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

What is everyone weighing in at? I thought my boy was getting big, but some of these pictures make him look little (which is ok, I want him within breed standards, my other boy is a little bigger). Justice weighed in at 18 pounds at 12 weeks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl is 23.4 lbs at 15 weeks, but too skinny. We have been doing the slow growth feeding plan but are bumping her feeding up. She was the biggest in her litter.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all! I haven't posted in a while but I thought these comparison pics were fun. This is Gibson at 8 weeks and 14 weeks with our cat. Proof that they grow fast. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Cooper is 12 weeks and weighs in at 23.2, but he looks skinny! His legs look disproportionate to his body, sorta goofy looking. I will upload his recent pictures when I get home tonight.


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

I haven't posted in a while...we've been dealing with a chronic UTI/vaginitis issue for the last 5 weeks or so. Eleanor was first put on amoxicillan, then she had two rounds of clavamox. I think we may have finally have gotten the upper hand. She has been off the antibiotic for almost 5 days and I haven't seen any additional symptoms. She has a follow up vet appointment on Thursday. Fingers crossed! It's been quite an adventure. I hope we can move forward and start focussing on some training instead of constantly taking her outside


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

My dog is 8 pounds and 12 weeks old hahaha. (been to the vet, catching up...)


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Thor is 26 lbs at 14 weeks, even though he Looks REALLY trim standing, almost skinny. When he was 8 weeks he was already 14.4. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

He's gonna be a big boy!


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

My Tilly will be 14wks tomorrow and she just weighed in @ 21.5 lbs. At her 12 week visit she weighed 18lbs.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Your pictures are so darn cute!


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

Bella's first time off the lead today with my sister's working cocker spaniel. Look at bellas ears! Shows how fast she was running!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry, first upload was rubbish quality so I did it again x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

Love the bunny ears on Bella!


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

She is so funny bless her, the photo shows her odd bent tail too. This picture is the aftermath ...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

She is so funny bless her, that pic shows her odd bent tail too. This picture is the aftermath of her day in the field









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Here is Pearl, busy harvesting pears that drop from the trees. She loves fruit!








Will be 16 weeks mon, and is such a delight. She seems to have found her bark...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Mommy, I'm pretty sure it wasn't me that chewed up your phone charger........

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So Justice liked his water toys but not so much the water.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashhleigh2013 (Aug 17, 2013)

Anybodys pups losing teeth yet? I have noticed Ollie has lost the front 2 on the top this week! (15wks old)  gtowing up so fast! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Yep! Justice has lost one in the front . Can't believe how fast they are growing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Vet checkup and another shot today for Justice (and Artemis). Both are healthy. Justice weighed in at 23 pounds today, up 5 pounds from his last visit three weeks ago. Dr says he's at perfect weight and feels that he's a "very nice golden boy". Of course he needed rewormed due to his appetite for fancy cuisine (aka bunny poop) ... 

Artie's pressures in his eyes (one bad eye since puppyhood)are still nice and low, so the glaucoma in his bad eye is being well controlled with eye drops. Artie is also back down 5 pounds :thumbup: probably due to switching back to his Verus dog food. He gained 5 pounds in a month on BB! Also did another Q6 to verify that his Lyme's is still under control, but all looks good at this point.

All in all a good day...a bit expensive, but happy healthy dogs are priceless!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Here's the new link to my little man's K9 Data!

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=556031

Need to get a good photo tomorrow for his page.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl hadn't lost a single one! And she is a beast, 28 lbs at 17 weeks but skinny as a rail. We just had out first camping weekend and she did great with lots of people, dogs and general disruption to a normally quiet life. She is such a good pup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeilaM (Sep 14, 2012)

Francis was 27.4 lbs at the vet today at 16 weeks, for his last set of shots. We start puppy classes on Thursday. Should be fun


----------



## ashhleigh2013 (Aug 17, 2013)

Make that 4 teeth out! Two in the top and two in the bottom. Ollie is weighibg in at 24.25lbs but I feel he is a bit skinny for 16 weeks! Gona up his food a bit and see what happens over next few weeks.  

Here is a pic of him enjoying the beach we live at last night.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Cooper is 15 weeks old now, lost two teeth yesterday. We went to the vet this morning for his third round of shots and he weighed in at 28.8 up 10 pounds in 4 weeks, but he looks so skinny to me, but the vet said he looks great and will be having a growth spurt here shortly, his feet look huge! He is such a happy boy and so good, hasn't had any accidents in the house other than he is a happy piddler! I just am amazed at the joy he has brought to my husband and I.....he is a blessing to both of us. We walk every evening together about 1.5 miles, my husband would never walk with me before but with Cooper he is wrapped!! Hope all of you are enjoying your little fuzzbutts and the new adventures they bring everyday!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl says happy sunday morning to her fellow May pups! Life is grand as a Golden pup.









One thing I love about our girls is that they always are with me when I nap, 1-2 times a week. It is so comforting especially when I am frustrated at being tired. Pearl hasn't been joining Lila and I, until yesterday! I woke up, and Lila was on the bed with me as always, and I heard a thump thump thump of a dreaming pup tail on the floor at the foot of the bed. Yay! Girl nap party! I always say that Lila has "napdar", she can tell when I'm heading to sleep no matter what. So hlad to have the pup join us and fill a little bit the hole that hazel left. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

Are other may pips still going through the biting stage?? Bella is still biting my feet, hands, ankles, ears, anything that gets within biting distance. She has even jumped at my face a few times with is worrying x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl's biting has settled down considerably. But our recently passed girl, Hazel, was a shark for many many months. Did I say many months? Probably more like 2 years :doh:

Boy, Pearl looks FILTHY in that photo! Time to replace the iphone with something new and a better low light camera.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice and big brother Artemis after helping mow the yard....notice Artie's green feet.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Cjay83 said:


> Are other may pips still going through the biting stage?? Bella is still biting my feet, hands, ankles, ears, anything that gets within biting distance. She has even jumped at my face a few times with is worrying x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thor isn't biting anymore except rarely when over excited, and even then he responds well to redirection. However I understand it's not uncommon for them to go on with it much longer.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Were getting the biting whittled down....the chewing....not so much! He prefers anything BUT his acceptable chew toys/bones. The only biting issue right now is his rough play with his big brother (and yes, it's rough,he put a hole in poor Artie's lip) Here is my Justicized Samsung charger cord. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I do like seeing all the photos and hearing the updates.

I am knocking on wood as I say Pearl doesn't really chew anything, and her biting has gotten to be just pleasurable gnawing when we're chilling out. Her canine gume are swollen huge, I can't believe she isn't in more discomfort. Maybe it is still to come. 

She got herself a "necklace" this morning, actually more of a full shawl. We call it a necklace when the dogs roll in gooey critter poo and it gets on their neck and ruff. Yuk, stinky! She got into a bit the other day, but no enough to warrant a bath. This morning she came in a mess, so got a bath even before our morning walk. Lila got a little tiny necklace, and got a neck bath only to repeat her jewelry application on our walk! Good thing it came off in the swim in the pond at the end. 

Good grief, and Lila got skunked the other night. We're going to have to button up the space under the she really well this winter.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice is our fourth golden and (apparently we've been lucky) he is the first to chew everything in sight! As we say....its a good thing he's so cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Our two labs were chewers, and I was so relieved with neither Hazel nor Lila really did any chewing. I figured that I had it coming, but we've been lucky. We're even seriously considering graduating her from her crate. With a dog door, she can just take herself out, but we don't want her doing that in the middle of the night. We'll probably just transition by opening her crate in the morning and letter her go out herself, instead of taking her out and putting her back. Crossing fingers!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice does great (knock on wood) going outside. He uses the dog door which goes into the chainlink fence. Not sure when he'll get free reign of the house though....hopefully some day....hope I don't have to wait until all his teeth fall out! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rhysmichael (Aug 10, 2013)

Here are some pictures of our Happy. She's now 3.5 months old.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mernmb (Sep 14, 2013)

Our Henry was born May 15- we picked him up Sept 2nd. Getting used to each other. New here and wanted to say hello. My name is Marianne I have a husband and 2 sons- my youngest is autistic.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

:wavey: I'm newish too and just found this great thread!

Brody was born on 28th May. He's almost 4 months and weighs 28lbs, yet he looks all legs and has no puppy fat, he's a very strong, athletic pup, hard as nails! 
A little photo roundup..
I wasn't able to visit before I picked him up, due to distance, but the breeder kept me up to date with photos and videos..We got him at 71/2 weeks..


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi mernmb, I teach Autistic children. How is your son getting on with the new pup? X 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mernmb (Sep 14, 2013)

Andrew- my son- helped when we took Henry for his vaccinations today. Andrew is not sure how to be in charge so Henry doesn't quite listen to him yet. It will be learning situation for all but I think it will be beneficial. I would love your input regarding dogs and autistic kids. In your work do you incorporate or have kids that use service dogs?


----------



## rhysmichael (Aug 10, 2013)

Was just wondering, how much do you feed your goldens? Im feeding our Happy three times a day with a cup each time as suggested by the breeder. We got her a month ago. She is now three and a half months old. Do i need to increase the amount now? If so, by how much? Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

As Thor has grown we have adapted the feeding amounts when he started to look a bit thin (could kind of see his ribs a little bit) and was always going back to the empty bowl at the end of his meals. Currently he's getting 3 and 3/4 cups a day of Nutro natural choice ( he is a large puppy, 32 pounds 2 weeks ago at 4 months). He still is very trim but looks better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi mernmb, I work at a school that is integrating Autistic children into mainstream classes. I haven't experienced the use of service dogs I'm afraid. But pets dogs in general can be a great way for autistic children to develop their empathy and awareness of the feelings of others x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I recommend not increasing her food yet. We have Pearl eating 3/4, 1/2, 3/4 a day. Plus lots of kibble for training treats, maybe a half cup.

Our breeder is adamant that she not grow more than 1.75 lbs a week. She's near that at 30.6 lbs (19 weeks tomorrow) but was the biggest of her litter. She's very trim and about 3 weeks ago was too skinny, by looking at her hip bones. 

He believes controlling food intake controls growth which minimizes growth related problems.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice gets a cup in the am and a cup in the pm, plus assorted kibble and small treats for training and in his kong when I head to work. We are using Blue Buffalo and intend to change him over to verus adult with the next bag of food. He is 30 pounds at 17 weeks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Cooper is 17 weeks now and he eats 1 3/4 blue with 1/3 can of Blue buffalo twice daily and gets a snack of plain yogurt mixed with can pumpkin in the afternoon. He weighed in at 35.4 this morning and looking long and lanky right now!


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

One more of Cooper


----------



## Nertz71 (Sep 16, 2013)

*They are getting bigger *

Coral was born on may 3rd and shes getting sooo big! I wanted to share a pic of her  shes a cutie


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Nertz71 said:


> Coral was born on may 3rd and shes getting sooo big! I wanted to share a pic of her  shes a cutie


Coral is a lovely girl. Cute name!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Coral is adorable!


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

How are you all getting on with letting your puppies off lead in an open space? Bella was born 16th of May and I have done it twice, once with another dog with us and once on her own in a big field, it terrifies me though. Its still hit or miss as to if she comes back when I call her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

The only time Cooper is on his lead is when we take a walk, he does great and hasn't gotten the bug to run yet, I say yet because sometimes he just get's that "look"! We're fortunate that my in laws own a big farm and we can take him there to run and there are a few parks around us that I can take him to also, but not with out my husband just in case. He really doesn't like to be far from us, he will run a bit but always circles back to where we are at. At home he has free run of the house indoors, but he's a Velcro dog and where ever I am he has to be with me....and I do mean everywhere!


----------



## Nertz71 (Sep 16, 2013)

*River time*

I took Coral and my other dog to the river yesterday and they just loved it!


----------



## Lily`s mom (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi, just noticed this thread now. Lily is almost 18 weeks, weighing in at 25 lbs born May 19. Loved to looking at everyone's picture and glad to see Lily isn't the only skinny pup at this age. I worry all the time that she is too skinny!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

She is so sweet! Cooper weighed in at 39 pounds today but he is a skinny long legged gangly looking pup must be the age!


----------



## mpfennin (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey all! Haven't posted in awhile but Dakota is doing great! She is such a member of the family now!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Here's a shot of Justice helping Gramma playing cards last night. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Just a couple of recent ones of Thor. He's doing great! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the photos and stories everyone. 

Friday I took Pearl downtown Missoula for some socialization. It was a long afternoon (also visited a 4 legged friend and saw chickens, ducks, and pigs for the first time AND picked out carpet). All the noisy trucks and a car alarm was pretty intense for her, and by the time we got to this fountain there was no keeping her out. Large slippery rocks down in that void. I lifted her out once and she went right back in. Goofball!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice got his final vaccines and his microchip tonight. Such a big boy, not a peep out of him and he sat in front of our vet just gazing at her with typical golden adoration in his eyes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Aww. I just have to say... seems like yesterday we were feverishly anticipating Ollie's arrival.
Then he was here and all little and fuzzy.
And now he's a big boy.
It goes so fast. Enjoy every minute (even those u want to tear your hair out LOL).


----------



## Lily`s mom (Aug 29, 2013)

So I have a question for all of my fellow 4 month old puppy parents... Is anyone else losing sleep because of an early riser? Lily was sleeping in until at least 7am, but over the last 3 weeks it's been getting earlier each day (last night she woke up at 3:30 to pee and 4:50 to be fed) normally running to her food dish when she gets downstairs. I've tried feeding her later, taking her for walks right before bed... Still up before the crack of dawn :s. Any advice? Here she is this morning after feeding her and taking her out...]









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Hum, we haven't had that... Could something be waking her up? The only time Thor makes a beep before I come to take him out of his crate in the morning is if my son comes home late OR needs to leave for work super extra early, in which case he wakes, my son takes him out to pee and crates him again. Also, I always wait a little bit to feed him in the morning so he doesn't really expect breakfast as soon as he wakes up. I don't know if any of this is helpful at all, sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

I'm sorry haven't had that issue yet....Cooper sleeps in bed with us and he wakes up with the alarm clock, stir's around a little bit then I usually get up and shower and come out and he is snuggled up with Daddy, we go out do some business then comes into eat, same routine everyday, weekends too unfortunately! I try and keep him on the same schedule I work 5 days a week but my husband is home 5 days a week so the boys have their daily routine also and so far it works, hope you can get your little furbutt sleeping all night soon!


----------



## Lily`s mom (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for responding . She sleeps in the bed with us too. Hoping she'll grow out of it soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nertz71 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Is Coral too small?*

Coral looks smaller than other goldens at her age... She is 38ibs now...She was born on the 3rd of May...I was wondering if your goldens are about the same weight...


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Nertz71 said:


> Coral looks smaller than other goldens at her age... She is 38ibs now...She was born on the 3rd of May...I was wondering if your goldens are about the same weight...


Justice is just under Coral's weight at 35 pounds. He was born May 17. Thinking he is going to be a little smaller than our 8 year old. That's OK though....exactly what I was hoping for!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

Tilly was born on May 17th as well and I just weighed her and she came in at 35lbs. too. I'm happy with that weight as she seems very healthy for her structure.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl was born on May 6 and is 37.5 lbs. It seems like her body just filled out a tiny bit and now her head seems small!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

ginab said:


> Tilly was born on May 17th as well and I just weighed her and she came in at 35lbs. too. I'm happy with that weight as she seems very healthy for her structure.


Awwweee, Tilly and Justice share a birthday!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

ginab said:


> Tilly was born on May 17th as well and I just weighed her and she came in at 35lbs. too. I'm happy with that weight as she seems very healthy for her structure.


And, I just noticed.....they have the same collar too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nertz71 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your answers! I just wanted to know cause Coral was adopted 2 months ago .and she came from an house where she was completly mistreated...and negligencied! She was really skinny and came with an infection! Were still treating her and giving her medication and I was wondering if that will affected her final size! But I see shes perfect  and perfect weight! Once again Thank you all for your answers...


----------



## Lily`s mom (Aug 29, 2013)

Lily is only 29.4lbs and was born May 19th... Now I'm worried she is too small! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl is a big girl, she was as big as the male in her litter. So I'd expect other females to be smaller. All in due time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Cooper was born May 20th and is weighing in at 47 pounds, he is tall and skinny to me, but the vet says he is right on track, healthy and happy!


----------



## mernmb (Sep 14, 2013)

*Our Henry*

I had my son pick up Henry to weigh him on our scale- it said he is about 38lbs. We are so happy with him- he has a wonderful personality and is turning into a true joy.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Halloween boys.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily`s mom (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a question for all the female May puppy owners... We're coming up to the 6 month mark, will you be spaying at 6 months or waiting for them to go in to heat first? I read an article about the benefits of letting them have at least one heat before spaying. Thoughts?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I will post a link tomorrow when I am at my computer that discusses a study on spay and neuter. To sum it up, and based on our breeder recommendations we are going to let Pearl go through at least 1 heat cycle. Possibly 2 but we'll see how challenging it is at our new place. Wait if you can. We bought 2 fabric diapers and used maxi pads. There was often a bit of. Mess on the edges (use ones with wings) and so it was nice to have a clean one always ready.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

Brody was born on 28th May, absolutely love him to bits.
Since I last posted a lot has happened very quickly.
I was diagnosed with breast cancer 5 weeks ago and had a mastectomy on Monday.
Brody has had to "man up" and become a very good dog in a short space of time. I did extra training before the op to stop him jumping up on me.

He's been my ray of sunshine all the way through. Still bounces around other people but is instinctively SO gentle with me. On bad days he has clung to my side, his head on my knee, picking up on my thoughts. 
On Monday before I set off for the hospital his face was tragic, he didn't want to leave my side. Bless his heart!!

First thing I did the day after coming home was walk round the field with him (my husband holding him on the lead). Just doing such a small normal thing was wonderful and made me feel so much better! He is instinctively avoiding my right side.
I feel so privileged to have such a special dog.
I took this last week, he'd sneaked onto my side of the sofa when I went to make a coffee


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

They so much KNOW what is going on, and what we need......maybe more than we know. So sorry for your diagnosis, but glad to hear you are through your mastectomy and on your way to recovery. My husband is a breast cancer survivor since 2005. He did chemo then 5 years of Tamoxifen. He had such a positive attitude, decided he wasn't goung to be sick....and he wasn't! The best thing for him was getting back to his "normal schedule". If you ever want to chat, feel free to PM me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Elsa I'm sorry to hear about your cancer and hope things go well for you. Good thing you have some golden medicine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words. 
So sorry to hear your husband has been through it ArtnLibsmom. Not many people realise men can get it too. There were 2 men in the clinic when I went for my first appointment.
Positive attitude works wonders as you say, and Golden Medicine is the best there is!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

You are absolutely right....golden therapy beats it all!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice has made 40# at 5.5 months. He's in great form, still looking like he'll be on the lower end of the breed standard for adult GRs. Such a little joyful boy. He's Momma's lover boy now. Finally gotten MOST of the way past the landshark phase (although not totally). He loves to climb up in my lap at night and cuddle for a bit, I was beginning to think he wasn't going to be much of a cuddler!. Haven't had an accident in the house since he figured out the doggie door out to the fenced yard. Never had an accident in his crate. He has however taken over where Liberty (my Bridge Girl) left off and loves to demolish toys. He surgically removes the guts of every toy he can get his little paws on! Poor Artemis only got a couple of months to enjoy ungutted toys between the time his sister passed away and his new little brother arrived! We'd be lost without him though!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

That is funny about Justice. Lila NEVER got to enjoy plush toys since Hazel destroyed them immediately. Only after Hazel died did Lila get to enjoy fluffy plush squeakies. and she really likes them. I'm pretty happy that Pearl loves them too, when she is excited she has to have one in her mouth. Apparently the first month of always shoving something in her mouth paid off. Yesterday we were wrestling/snuggling on the bed and she turned into a land shark again! I quickly grabbed a sock and put it in her mouth and she was happy as a clam. snuggling, grunting, whew! 

When we got Hazel we had a chocolate lab that adored her squeaky babies. I always felt a bit bad that Hazel was the end of Gladys enjoying her babies. But oh well, she traded it for a sister!

I'm sorry Artie doesn't get plush toys! 

Pearl has hit a growth plateau, she's just over 38 lbs now. Still going out at night to pee and poo. I wish that would end but she has had a little bladder since she came home. No UTI, have checked that. On the plus side, when she comes back in the house she comes barreling up on the bed and mauls me for some affection. Yay!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

My boy has grown so much! He'll be 6 months in a week. Just weighted in at 47 lbs 4 days ago. He'll probably just about reach 50 at 6 months I'm thinking. He's gotten so much better at a lot of the puppy stuff. We've left behind the nipping, about 80% of the taking random things to chew, potty training is solid, pulling on the leash is much better (albeit with the aid of an easy walk harness), gets along great with everyone. What a sweet dog he's shaping up to be! This week I'm going to transition him step by step to sleeping outside of his crate at night. Starting with a few naps in my room. Here he is chilling after a walk and play session















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

thorbreafortuna said:


> This week I'm going to transition him step by step to sleeping outside of his crate at night. Starting with a few naps in my room.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App
What is your plan for this? On the weekends Justice has his breakfast and then gets to be free while we lounge in bed for another hour or two. Typically he lays with us but does some wandering too. When we camped this summer he slept in bed with us (no room for his crate)and was actually VERY good. No accidents even at 3 months up. 

I'm thinking about making that transition at home at night too. ...any ideas on the best way anyone? He'll still be crated during work hours for his safery and Artemis' sanity....as well as the sake of the house!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I will definitely be paying attention to any suggestions as well. My plan is to take him up to my room at times that he's typically mellow with a toy and let him relax there with me (he already does that through the day but I haven't made an effort to have him do that in my room. Then after a few days of that, probably next weekend, I'll start by putting him in his crate but letting the crate open in my room at night, take anything off his reach that could be an issue and close the door to the hallway. He'll only be able to roam in my room and bathroom. Now this will have to be on a weekend because I probably won't sleep well trying to stay aware of him. We'll see. He is very very mellow at night and has slept through the night since 9 1/2 weeks so I expect he'll be fine. If anyone one else has an idea or an experience to share we'd be grateful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nertz71 (Sep 16, 2013)

*6 monthsssss!!!*

My princess is 6 months old!!!! And shes soooooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## Nertz71 (Sep 16, 2013)

*6months*

More pics! Ill be posting more pics! Idk how to put all the pics in the same post! Hope you dont mind


----------



## rhysmichael (Aug 10, 2013)

It's been a while. Have been busy lately. A little update about our Happy. She has grown a lot in the last 2 months and is definitely stronger now. My concern (though not a big one) at the moment is that she pulls hard when on leash everytime i walk her. She is really enjoying the moment when she is out of the house. Hehe. Anyway, late posting. Here are some pics taken last sept. She was 3.5 months then. Ill post a few more pics taken last october. I myself was amazed by the obvious difference. Hope all pups are well. Enjoy the day!





































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

thorbreafortuna said:


> I will definitely be paying attention to any suggestions as well. My plan is to take him up to my room at times that he's typically mellow with a toy and let him relax there with me (he already does that through the day but I haven't made an effort to have him do that in my room. Then after a few days of that, probably next weekend, I'll start by putting him in his crate but letting the crate open in my room at night, take anything off his reach that could be an issue and close the door to the hallway. He'll only be able to roam in my room and bathroom. Now this will have to be on a weekend because I probably won't sleep well trying to stay aware of him. We'll see. He is very very mellow at night and has slept through the night since 9 1/2 weeks so I expect he'll be fine. If anyone one else has an idea or an experience to share we'd be grateful.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How are the out of crate nights going?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice on a run in the fields yesterday with big brother Artie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mernmb (Sep 14, 2013)

*Henry*

Henry has become a terrific dog. Our son now can take him to the dog park on his own. Henry loves to go there and play. We couldn't be happier. Henry also loves his toy duck.


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Here's Cooper at 6 months and 5 days old, 62.6 pounds of pure excitement! He's a good puppy but sure does have selective hearing when he doesn't want to come inside, he'll just look at me and continue sniffing the mulch and trying to dig holes! We just love him to death! He's a little sock stealer, but he always keeps them in pairs! He love to destroy his toys, haven't found one that we can keep for more than a week, but that's why I work, to keep him in food and toys! :wave:


----------



## rhysmichael (Aug 10, 2013)

Here are some pics of our Happy taken last oct. She's 5 months old here.


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## barbm5 (Jul 30, 2013)

It's been a long time, but here's Penny at 6 months!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Everyone is growing up so sweet! I love the photos.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice stylin' his grandma's earmuffs...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice.....my handsome boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

*Thor is 7 months today*

Its' so cool to watch everyone grow! My Thor is 7 months today. He has made a lot of progress in every respect. Recall is 100% in the house, about 90% outdoors if there isn't another animal involved and maybe 60% with other dogs; reason why he's still on a 50 foot lead when we go on the trails. He's a super friendly dog, with other dogs and with people. He still likes to take a sock or another item that he shouldn't but this happens less and less and he gives it up pretty readily upon being asked. He had a brief spell when he was always trying to get his paws on the counter but has stopped doing it. We got a new area rug as a gift, the day we put it on he attempted to chew on the edge, we redirected with leave it and treats and he hasn't tried since. The same happened months ago with our new TV stand and our new indoor plant tree. I'm beginning to think that it's all about setting the limit as soon as an item is introduced and he's more likely to get it that with items he has had around for a while...Today we're bringing in our Christmas tree so we'll test the theory one more time. We do see some teenage defiance here and there but he is just too much of a sweetheart to keep it up. Firm redirection with a sit, down on relax gets him back to his own sweet self.
He is sleeping outside of his crate, on my bed 100% of the time. He really is a pretty sound sleeper through the night, but since this is sort of new I still haven't relaxed enough about it to sleep soundly myself. Instead I'm always kind of aware of where he's at in case he gets up and looks for trouble (Which he hasn't). 
He's loving the snow! We have only gotten a little bit of it and that has been enough to have him running circles in excitement. I can't wait to watch him play in a good amount of snow! 
He just looks so grown up! He weighted 57.4 lbs at his last weigh in about a week ago, so I estimate he's nearing 60 lbs, maybe slightly under. I'm attaching some pictures. One is from last weekend with my nephew who got him to perform many commands for him. A natural trainer at only 10 years old The last one looking through the sliding door I included to give a sense of how tall he is.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Here is little Pearly, lousy photo but she doesn't get up on the couch often so I had to catch her quickly. She's doing great, 7 months old last Friday. 47 lbs.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Thor and Pearly are growing up into such beautiful babies! I can't believe how fast our kids are growing up! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

7 months and how my Bella has grown!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't think my parents will offer to puppy sit Bella again! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Cjay83 said:


> View attachment 312458
> I don't think my parents will offer to puppy sit Bella again!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cute picture. Justice loves to shred anything paper. Your girl, Bella looks a lot like my Justice.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey, how did Bella get to our house! That looks like a book Pearl has been working on..... Good thing it is just one and nothing special. She's a cuties


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

Brody (born 25th May) makes a very realistic reindeer! (Although he's not too happy about it : )


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

Justice and Bella really do look alike! I thought that from some of your earlier pics. I'm still having trouble with bella and her anxiety, when anyone new tried to stroke her she backs away and barks so much. The vet says she has a behaviour problem. I think it's something she will grow out of. Thoughts? X 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Cjay83 said:


> Justice and Bella really do look alike! I thought that from some of your earlier pics. I'm still having trouble with bella and her anxiety, when anyone new tried to stroke her she backs away and barks so much. The vet says she has a behaviour problem. I think it's something she will grow out of. Thoughts? X
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Perhaps just slow exposure to different people with lots of treats from you and then from them? My older boy Artemis barks at people all the time but not from fear, from excitement. Still makes it hard to have people approach when he sounds like he's going to eat them when in reality he's going to kill them with slobber! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

"Baby J"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Here's Cooper, 7 months old today!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

How handsome you are getting to be Cooper!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

As of yesterday, Justice is now weighing in at 56 pounds. He will be 8 months in another week. What a wonderful addition to our family this boy has been!


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

*Coopers 8 months old today and knows ballet*

Cooper was playing with my inlaws dog Buddy yesterday and it looked like he was doing ballet


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

running full force!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Cooper how big you've become! I LOVE your ballet moves.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

That is an adorable picture of Cooper. I can't believe how big our babies are. Good thing they still act like goofy puppies!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> That is an adorable picture of Cooper. I can't believe how big our babies are. Good thing they still act like goofy puppies!


Isn't that the truth! I don't want my boy to grow up, he's SO much fun right now!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

We are having such a blast with Cooper, he's 70 pounds of goofiness!


----------



## goldengolfer (Jan 6, 2014)

*Nayla - DOB 5/2/13*

Nayla was born 5/2/13. Her owners couldn't keep her and we got her on 1/7/14. I've had her fully checked by our vet and she is a healthy 49 pound bundle of energy. It's great that she is potty trained and past the chewing on everything stage. She has transitioned to our home beautifully and loves playing with our 5 year old golden retriever male Buckeye. Previous owner's had her sleep at night in her crate. However, Buckeye sleeps on a dog bed next to my side of the bed. After the first night I bought another dog bed and placed it next to Buckeye's. Nayla got on it right away and has slept there next to Buckeye every night since with no problems.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Congratulations to you and her! what a jackpot to go from crate sleeping to bed sleeping with a brother. She must be in heaven. They are both adorable, welcome to May 2013 babies!


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

How have I not seen this thread before today?? I also have a Cooper..who was born May, 11, 2013!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard Goldengolfer! Your kids are both beautiful, so lucky for everyone involved!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

golden_732 said:


> How have I not seen this thread before today?? I also have a Cooper..who was born May, 11, 2013!!


What a sweetie. Time for a walk it looks like!


----------



## Care54A (Jul 15, 2013)

I found this board tonight after posting on the puppy one for months now! I was searching around for something on teenage behavior, but it seems everyone else's May pups are little angels. Or are they.....?  Bailey was the sweetest dog until he hit 7.5/8 months. Of course, he's still sweet. But, boy, does he have his moments of bratty behavior! Yikes. Anyone else dealing with this?


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

My Cooper has totally bratty moments! He suffers from selective hearing when he is outside and doesn't want to come in, other than that he is an angel, we took his crate down the other day and so far no issues being left out while we are gone at work.....so far!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Pretty much the same here! Mostly a good boy....with interspliced moments of BRAT!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Waiting patiently for Mommy to get my alligator sewed......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Sorry, double post for some reason! 

Waiting patiently for Mommy to get my alligator sewed......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mernmb (Sep 14, 2013)

Our Henry is a real good boy. He gets real pesty when he needs to go out. Loves to go to the dog park- which is around the corner from our house. When he doesn't listen at the dog park, I puthis leash on as a redirect. Seems to work well.


----------



## mernmb (Sep 14, 2013)

*Henry at 8 months*

Our Henry at 8 months. He is a real good dog. So happy with him. Lat week we had to take him to the vet,seems he has Panosteitis. suddenly he was unable to walk. Poor thing was so sad, but never wimpered or anything. With some meds and rest he is back to his active self. Has anyone else had an issue with this?


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Our Thor has definitely hit a bratty teenage phase. He is as sweet as ever most of the time but he has his defiant moments that can be pretty crazy. I just go into full training mode when he does and that works well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Mernmb,
My late GSD had pano when he was about 7 months old. He was in incredible pain and went lame on his front legs. We had to restrict his activity for several months until he grew out of it..it shifted from one leg to another periodically.
I'd be very careful of letting Henry do any energetic running/jumping for a while as he could damage himself further while it's masked by the analgesia. It is self limiting...My lad grew out of it by around 18 months as far as I remember.
This is quite a good article on it:
Panosteitis in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospitals

Good luck with him, he looks gorgeous and very similar to my Brody who is the same age...but not as long in the leg as Henry yet.


----------



## mernmb (Sep 14, 2013)

I saw that article as well, thank you. So far Henry is doing great. We have restricted his activity and he's so far doing well. I'm glad it's something he will outgrow. When we went to the dog park today he did fantastic, had to redirect him when he got a bit to amorous with another dog- just put the leash on and walked him away, when we came back he was fine. He has turned into just a gem


----------



## Care54A (Jul 15, 2013)

Bailey had some limping in his front legs around 5-6 months. I took him to the vet, who sent him home with some pain meds but told me to use them sparingly. He was never terribly distressed, and I didn't want to mask the pain and have him further injure himself, so I never gave him any. He hasn't limped in a long time.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Thor turned 9 months yesterday. He had a rocky few days with an infection but he's in possession of ALL his energy again. Now that he is better we have resumed the food switch to Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream adult, and it is going really well. Stools are perfect, and I don't want to jinx it but it seems to me that even his eye sensitivity is improving a great deal... probably too soon to tell, but it looks encouraging. He really looks very mature as you will see in his pictures. His weight has sort of plateaued at about 63 pounds for the past 2 weeks. This may be due to his illness a week and a half ago which was affecting his appetite and digestion. Obviously I expect him to grow more, but it has slowed down quite a bit. I have attached a couple of pictures taken on the frozen pond by my townhouse.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Here's my goofball playing in the snow.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

One of our May babies is becoming a HERO! Justice is on our vet's website as the poster child for the GR Lifetime Study!

http://wsah-vmc.com/

So proud of my handsome boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

Congratulations Artnlibsmom!

Brody is 81/2 months old now, and I just measured him at approx 22" at the withers.
I just wondered how he compares to other May babies of similar age?
I'm a bit anxious as, when we went to collect him and saw his dam, she was quite small. Her breeding is impeccable, UK Field Trial Champion stock. His breeder explained that she'd rescued her from a bad home where she'd been undernourished, hence her size. She was very fit and healthy otherwise, and the sire was a big chunky male from Ch show lines.
Brody is dark red like his mother but has his dad's chunky head, so I do hope he grows up to size.
Has anyone measured their May pups? If so I'd be interested to know their height at withers. Brody was born on 28th May.
Thanks,
Elsa xx


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Thor was born May 8th. He measures about 23 inches. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Justice was born May 17. Per his first GR Lifetime Study measurements he is 58 cm (22.83 inches) and 62.9 pounds.


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Cooper just turned 9 months old a couple of days ago, he is 23" and 69#!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks gmammad..
So at this stage Brody is a little smaller, but not worryingly so.
I suppose the difference in UK working and American standards is something to do with it.
He's very strong and stocky, weighs 25KG. He actually knocked my husband over in the field the other day, racing back to him, then to add insult to injury went totally giddy and apologetic and sat on him so he couldn't get up, LOL.
I was cross with OH though as he wasn't supposed to let him run free without me there to verbally control him. 
He goes off like a firework when he's let off the lead, and it's important for him to learn NOT to crash into us as I have osteoporosis.


----------



## ashhleigh2013 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ollie born 12th may 13 is weighing in at 71.5lbs glad to see he is in the same sort of weight bracket as everyone else born in may 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Bailey was born 5/25/13 ?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Bailey is so cute. My Cooper turned 10 months old today....I don't want him to grow up!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

I know...they grow SO fast! Love every minute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mernmb (Sep 14, 2013)

*Our Henry*

This is Henry at 10 months. He is a terrific dog.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

Henry's looking gorgeous. He does remind me of Brody very much, although Henry's slightly leggier.
Here he is at just under 10 months.He has a silly way of sitting on the sofa, right on his bottom with his back legs stuck out


----------



## barbm5 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Penny at 10 months*

She's so grown up now!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Only an iphone pic, but...first swim of spring 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

*Thor at 11 months*

Our May babies are nearing their first birthday! My Thor turned 11 months this week and he looks so grown up! I can hardly believe that he is nearly out of the puppy forum. Here are a couple of shots from this morning.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh he looks gorgeous! 
Brody at the seaside. It was fffrrreeezing but he loved it. Doing well with the hand signal training.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

What a good boy! Nice retrieving


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

They have all grown up so fast, hard to believe that Cooper's a year old already. I keep squeezing!g him but it isn't making him any smaller


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Who would have thought that all of our May, 2013 babies have now passed their first birthdays now. Wish my little boy could stay one forever! Here are a couple of shots of Justice. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

My bella is still tiny, bless her. How much do all your may babies weigh? Bella is 24kg/52lb 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearly is a skinni minni. About 58 lbs but very wispy. she actually had round worm a few weeks ago so we are hoping she fills out a bit now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cjay83 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ah pearl is still bigger than bella then. The vet said that this is as big as she will get. But also said that because of her fear/anxiety issues she will be burning food/energy quicker than "normal" dogs so will always be a bit on the skinny side 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

She will probably put a few pounds on as she filled out (puts on muscle). He is probably right about "size", she shouldn't get any taller or longer. Pictures!

Here is Pearl, with her donut. she just had her partial spay. The night before (we were out of town) we made a stop to a rafting gear store. She loved the tiny raft!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Haven't posted to this thread in a while. Thor is now 16 months (tomorrow!) and hasn't really grown since before his birthday. He's just under 24 inches and 65 pounds or so. He was neutered in July. He has been able to stay home alone uncrated with no gates or other restrictions for a while now, and he's really much more mature. He can be trusted off leash on trails but not so on open spaces with a lot of birds to chase. He hardly ever pulls on a leash anymore and only jumps on people who have encouraged him to in the past. A few things to work on for sure but just a great dog with the most loving temperament. I wish we all lived close enough for our pups to meet. How fun would that be?? 

Today at the Breakheart Reservation








With my daughter on the kitchen floor 








Swimming, his favorite thing ever


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Our sweet May babies are getting big...too big for my sink


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Our sweet May babies are getting so big...too big for my sink . (I messed up my first post).


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

MaggieandBailey said:


> Our sweet May babies are getting so big...too big for my sink . (I messed up my first post).
> View attachment 438586



Oh that is sooo cute!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Update here on my May 2013 pup, Thor. He is one and a half today. We are nearly over all the teenage behavior but he definitely has a lot of puppy energy left in him. At times it still overruns his ability to execute his training. Still, having him in my life makes me feel happy every day. He's sweet, fun, playful and obedient (most of the time anyways) and he loves everyone. Today I took him to his favorite trail where he ran off leash exhibiting perfect recall. He still didn't think it was too cold to swim in the pristine lake. Right after I took him to the new local dog park for a bit of play. He never knew that he was tired until he got off the car at home. He's now happily asleep and snuggled right next to me on the couch. Life is good.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Love the pictures! It's hard to believe they are a year and a half!! Bailey is also becoming such a good dog. Leaving behind some of the teenage craziness .


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for reviving this, great photos of Thor, what a cutie. Here are Pearl (May 2013) and Lila.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Thanks for reviving this, great photos of Thor, what a cutie. Here are Pearl (May 2013) and Lila.



I love them! Huge smiles


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Not the best picture...but Bailey loves camping with us .


----------



## mernmb (Sep 14, 2013)

*Henry*

A few pictures of Henry. We traveled 6500 miles over the summer, through Canada and U.S.A. - in Missouri visiting my nephew, the campground was near the river. Henry was so attentive to our son while they swam in the river. Couldn't ask for a better dog.


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Cooper at 19 months old....he is so handsome!


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

And his Christmas Picture


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Would love to see some updated pictures of our 20 month old babies!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Cooper is very handsome! Here are some recent I phone pictures of Thor
Christmas pic:







Various times in the fall/ early winter:


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Thor is so handsome! He has a "regal" look!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

gmammad said:


> And his Christmas Picture


Cooper is such a nice looking boy. I know that our boys are still very much puppies at 19 months, but they have all grown so much and are very much a settled part of our lives. Bentley goes for his elbow and hip x-rays in June for his final clearances but I am still holding out on the neutering issue. What are your plans for Cooper relative to that? Bentley will be two in June and it could be that I do it after his final clearance. I wanted to get others on the forum, with boys of the same age, and see what their thoughts were.


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Bentley is beautiful. We are not going to have him neutered. I know they say it will help with cancer....here's my take...Shelby our first golden, not fixed...died from cancer, Paxton, fixed, 
our second, died from leukemia, Ollie my grandpuppy, fixed, died today from lymphoma. I have never had a golden that "roamed" or marked anything but the trees in our neighbor hood! In my opinion, "fixing" doesn't stop cancer.


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Here's another of Cooper from a month ago


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

and another


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

and one more!


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

*Cooper loving the snow*

Cooper enjoying the snow.....can only stay out a few minutes at a time it's -5 with a wind chill of -30......burrrrrrr!


----------

